# Kestrel Talon Road, any opinions?



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

seems like a pretty good deal for an all carbon road bike with 105 group set. I can get it for a decent price locally too. I was just wondering if anyone has any long term experience with this bike. I'm new to road biking and wanted something a little faster and lighter than my MTB to ride on the street and maybe participate in a few century rides.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The Kestrel Talon is more beautiful when you see it in person and under the sunlight. I would recommend it highly. The original Kestrel was responsible for one of the first carbon fiber road bikes along with Vitus. This was way back in the 1980's. While the rights to this company may have been sold off to Taiwan, the quality is definitely still there.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an opportunity to get a talon really really cheaply too. The hard part is I just need to save up for it and probably sell my current bike for it but from what I've seen online, the Talon Road model looks like it will be an awesome bike.


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

Also found a new 2012 Cannondale SuperSix 6 apex for about $1400. It's just been sitting at the bike shop unsold. Going to test that one out later and see if I like it better than the Kestrel


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

Picked up the kestrel yesterday. Can't wait to go riding today.


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 279689


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

The talon has a triathlon-esque frame. Not sure how well a bike like that will climb or corner. But that is a nice bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kalel said:


> *The talon has a triathlon-esque frame*. Not sure how well a bike like that will climb or corner. But that is a nice bike.


Yes and no. Similar to some other brands (Cervelo comes to mind) in the 'road' position, the seat post (together with STA) allows for a standard setback. Placed in the Tri position (their literature references it as a forward position) STA steepens by 3 degrees, allowing for a more forward (tri) position. 

Most road bikes can do similarly, albeit requiring different seat posts/ setback.


----------



## Setteman (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't have any input, but had to say that is a nice bike!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That bike is seriously incredible looking. It must look even better in person. Very nice.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an opportunity to pick one up for sub $1000 and have a choice between a 52 and a 55. Being 71.5 inches tall and having a 34 inch inseam, I'm thinking that the 55 might be too small. I'm using the fit calculator now to help me out


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm 6' tall but have a short 32" inseam. The 55cm version was just right for me.

Also, got a proper fitting and some shoes/clipless pedals and boy what a big difference. It felt like I was delivering engery way more effiecently.


----------



## d1zzl3 (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 284962


Got mine a week ago went for a 40mile test run, so far so good. Had to do some minor tweaking fit wise, saddle positioning and spacers. I'm thinking I might need a shorter stem. I got a 52cm and it came with a 90mm stem, and while I felt comfortable enough, I felt I was reaching for the bars slightly. Will try it with a 80mm stem and see how it fits. 

As for the ride itself, it definitely is fast on flats and cornering has been smooth. Haven't had a chance to try it on the hills yet.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

At 20.3 lbs, it's a little heavier than I expected the tri talon to be.
View attachment 285386


----------

